# Two Bunnies looking for a home...!



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

"Name: Ralph and Alf

Age: 2 Years

Sex: Male

Ralph and Alf were bought by a someone who thought he could breed them and the mix of the two bunnies would be fun. He then bought a Rottie dog who did not like the rabbits so they were passed to a neighbour who couldn't cope with their needs. They were brought here and the funny thing is they turned out to be two males! They are very attractive rabbits."









If anyone can give them a good home, they are at; Hull Animal Welfare Trust, near South Cave. Tel: 01430 423986. The Rabbits are neutered before leaving the trust.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

omg i love the sandy colour'd one!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Hehe, they are being re-homed as the pair.. I forgot to mention.  I love the white and black one, reminds me of my old Rabbit. :001_wub:


----------

